# Litter of pug puppies all dies within 3 days of birth



## emmas20040_1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all, 

my pug gave birth to 4 puppies on monday started at 3pm finished by 9.30pm, all went well apart from a breech birth, diva showed no interest in any of the pups from the minute they were born, 1 pup new what to do with feeding but i had to keep diva laid down while he feed, the other 3 didn;t really seem to beable to suckle, i did try to bottle feed but again they didn;t really suck well, 

At 8am on tuesday diva popped out another puppy which was dead, i took both diva & her pups to the vet for a check up, they scanned her to check there was no more remaining pups which there wasn;t & the vet said the pups all looked ok despite not sucking well, 

At 00.30 wednesday morning i found 2 pups together dead tried to revive for abt 1hr but nothing, i purseverved with the remaing pups trying them at the nipple then trying the bottle but gradually they became weaker & weaker & pup 3 died on thursday at 2am & pup 4 died at 6am, 

Desptie keeping them in a constent warm box & tring to feed with lactol every 1-2 hrs, i also tried the honey & water mixture but they all still passed away, 

Is there anything more i could have done or done different, do you think it could have been fading puppy syndrome, 

Do you think this was a 1 off & would you breed from diva again or would the best thing be to have her spayed.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

It sounds like your bitch doesn't have the maternal instinct to be a brood bitch tbh, It could have been any number of reasons why the pups all passed away the main reason pups die quickly is dehydration which when a new born 
Sorry for your loss

Tiny pup like toy breeds miss one or two feeds can come on very quickly, I always make sure I have a bottle of Liquid Life Aid in the house which can be a life saver for a de-hydrated pup which showed with my friends litter of pom pups a couple of weeks ago when the bitch pup got pushed off the milk bar andmissed a couple ofeeds she started fading very quickly, I went up and gave her some life aid and her breeder kept giving it to her every hour over night and by the next morning the pup was strong enough to find themilk bar again herself.

I personally would have your bitch spayed and just keep her as a happy pet, as loosing pups can be very stressful to bitches as well as yourself.

Hope this helps.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Also diva could have been a non-milker.

I had this with my cat princess, i know there is a difference, but the vet told us it was like a yorkie, or pug when they milk.
Princess had a litter, (Our own fault) and she lost a kitten one-by-one.
I tried everything, getting up every 2 hours, feeding, ect.. Nothing worked.
I would get diva spayed and keep her as a pet. She might be ok next time, but i wouldn't chance another 3-4 pups passing to answer my questions. I was heart-broken enough when it happened the first time.

I'm so sorry for your lost hun


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

pommum said:


> It sounds like your bitch doesn't have the maternal instinct to be a brood bitch tbh,


Very, very few pugs do. My pug i would class as a very good mum and it took her a week to get into the whole idea of looking after the babies herself and voluntarily feeding/cleaning them. When you have a litter of pugs you do expect to have to clean them yourself, and make them pee/poo and you do have to hold the bitches to get them to allow the pups to feed in most cases. They are just known for not having a strong maternal instinct

To the OP....

Did you check all the pups for cleft palletes? Its something that is sadly, fairly common in some lines and would explain why the 3 could not suckle and died. Most breeders who have pups with cleft palletes will have them PTS as it is the kindest thing generally as they wont thrive.

As for the other one, if it was feeding well it may just have been Fading Puppy Syndrome, we lost one with that 

Its really up to you whether you feel you want to try again with her. If you do i would advise using a different stud dog who you know has produced several HEALTHY litters. It might have just been the mixture of the genes with this litter, but you want to make sure the dog is producing well. And also have life aid on hand. It might not have helped, but we always have it in our whelping kit!

Im so sorry about the loss of all your pups. Sadly pugs are a very difficult dog to breed and it is not uncommon for this sort of thing to happen


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your pups


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

pommum said:


> It sounds like your bitch doesn't have the maternal instinct to be a brood bitch tbh, It could have been any number of reasons why the pups all passed away the main reason pups die quickly is dehydration which when a new born
> Sorry for your loss
> 
> Tiny pup like toy breeds miss one or two feeds can come on very quickly, I always make sure I have a bottle of Liquid Life Aid in the house which can be a life saver for a de-hydrated pup which showed with my friends litter of pom pups a couple of weeks ago when the bitch pup got pushed off the milk bar andmissed a couple ofeeds she started fading very quickly, I went up and gave her some life aid and her breeder kept giving it to her every hour over night and by the next morning the pup was strong enough to find themilk bar again herself.
> ...


i totally agree with Sarah,

my friend has pugs they are not an easy dog to breed.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted by pommum
> It sounds like your bitch doesn't have the maternal instinct to be a brood bitch tbh, It could have been any number of reasons why the pups all passed away the main reason pups die quickly is dehydration which when a new born
> Sorry for your loss
> 
> ...


I too agree with Sarah.

I noticed from your earlier posts that you were also studding a young pug and a young chi and wanted to get into breeding, so I assume you are new to this. Did you have a mentor to help? tbh, you have picked two difficult breeds to start with. Personally, I would find a good mentor that you can learn from an maybe assist with some whelpings first before you think of breeding again.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

emmas20040_1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my pug gave birth to 4 puppies on monday started at 3pm finished by 9.30pm, all went well apart from a breech birth, diva showed no interest in any of the pups from the minute they were born, 1 pup new what to do with feeding but i had to keep diva laid down while he feed, the other 3 didn;t really seem to beable to suckle, i did try to bottle feed but again they didn;t really suck well,
> 
> ...


Did you make them go the toilet??
Ive hand reared litters before and it is hard work and ive also heard pugs can be bad mothers like others have said also your vet -- did the vet say what they thought they had died from?

im sorry for your loss i think you would be best keeping her as your pet!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i am so sorry to hear you lost the pups,


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I also agree with Sarah. Once a puppy expecially one so small as pugs start to go down hill then they go down very quickly!
imo everyone that has a litter due should have Liquid Life Aid in the house it is a life saver..

Also once a puppy has not been breathing for 4minutes its time to give up im afraid..Theres very little chance you will get a puppy round after so long..and if you even managed to it would have some sort of brain damage from the amount of time the oxygen supplie was cut off...

I know this information cant help you any more..but if it helps just one other person i would be happy!!

sorry about your puppies may they rest in peace

kerry


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

So sorry about your pups.
Pug puppies are so very fragile. I remember having to be quite firm with mum pug to get her to stay with the pups. What it resulted in was 24/7 attention from me and i can promise you i didnt leave the room those pups were in for 3weeks for more than a toilet trip ( i got someone else to watch at shower time!). I was fortunate that mine was a good mum in the end but she didnt enjoy it and looked miserable throughout. She is due for spaying in the next couple of months.

They are a hard breed to breed and i am sure you did your best but pugs just wanna be pets.

RIP little ones.


----------



## davidsanches (Dec 5, 2014)

well, possibly no one is going to read this since its such an old thread but here goes anyway.
It sounds like a clear case of canine herpes, that results on what is popularly called "fading puppy syndrome" or disease. the pups u mention had no suckling reflexes and were lethargic from birth, weren't so therefore from weakening through lack of mother's care or attention. Adult dogs rarely show any signs of the viral disease but it does result in newborn puppy death that perfectly fit your description, lethargic, with no sucking reflex that die quickly even when all care is taken, they are kept warm and fed with appropriate substitute at right temperature and intervals. Its not your bitch's fault for being slightly inexperienced u took over and from what u describe, in the adequate form, plus she allowed you to "force" puppies onto the tits.
As awareness is low, checks arent standard procedure so it normally goes unspoted. Litters are also normally small in bitches infected and not necessarily all puppies are born infected tho they will easily and quickly all infect each other after birth. you say one of the pups was "normal" at birth, that one possibly became infected after with contact with ill siblings and "faded" after from the virus. I would, rather than assume you have a bad mother or you have yourself done something wrong, take your bitch and other adult dogs to a vet and get them checked for canine herpes, it might make for future healthy happy litters


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

davidsanches said:


> well, possibly no one is going to read this since its such an old thread but here goes anyway.
> It sounds like a clear case of canine herpes, that results on what is popularly called "fading puppy syndrome" or disease. the pups u mention had no suckling reflexes and were lethargic from birth, weren't so therefore from weakening through lack of mother's care or attention. Adult dogs rarely show any signs of the viral disease but it does result in newborn puppy death that perfectly fit your description, lethargic, with no sucking reflex that die quickly even when all care is taken, they are kept warm and fed with appropriate substitute at right temperature and intervals. Its not your bitch's fault for being slightly inexperienced u took over and from what u describe, in the adequate form, plus she allowed you to "force" puppies onto the tits.
> As awareness is low, checks arent standard procedure so it normally goes unspoted. Litters are also normally small in bitches infected and not necessarily all puppies are born infected tho they will easily and quickly all infect each other after birth. you say one of the pups was "normal" at birth, that one possibly became infected after with contact with ill siblings and "faded" after from the virus. I would, rather than assume you have a bad mother or you have yourself done something wrong, take your bitch and other adult dogs to a vet and get them checked for canine herpes, it might make for future healthy happy litters


This is an old thread so not really relevant but, would you really think it's a good idea to breed from this bitch again, or any bitch who had had such a disastrous experience of motherhood?


----------

